# como hacer una salida preamplificada para woofer externo



## vvolk (Sep 22, 2011)

hola, alguno de ustedes sabe como hacer una salida rca para un amplificador externo, solo contando con las salidas de los altavoces, es para un estereo de casa (viejo, de toca discos).


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/105921/


----------



## vvolk (Sep 23, 2011)

gracias por la repuesta, no se mucho de electronica pero al toparme con el: Circuito para conectar sub woofer (Pasivo), veo que hay una tierra, donde debe de ir?, imagino la señal del ampli (el que envia) es una salida para los parlantes pasa por este circuito lo manipula a rca (1 cable de rca, monocanal) entonces donde la coloco?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2011)

vvolk dijo:


> gracias por la repuesta, no se mucho de electronica pero al toparme con el: Circuito para conectar sub woofer (Pasivo), veo que hay una tierra, donde debe de ir?, imagino la señal del ampli (el que envia) es una salida para los parlantes pasa por este circuito lo manipula a rca (1 cable de rca, monocanal) entonces donde la coloco?



Depende de lo siguiente:
1) ¿ Cual es tu amplificador primario (Del cual piensas conseguir la señal) ?
2) ¿ Cual es tu amplificador de sub-woofer ?


----------



## vvolk (Sep 23, 2011)

el problema es asi tengo una estreo de tocadiscos  (ya es viejo) no tiene salida para otro ampli o subwoofer activo, solo las salidas de los parlates (bocinas) y e visto que en car audio hay un diseño que convierte las salidas del estero de auto (altas) en rca (bajas) o que viene ese diseño en algunos de los amplificadores de auto.

1.- mi ampli primario es el del estero sin rca solo salidas para altavos (no conosco algun detalle electronico v, a, circuitos, hz)

2.- es un amplificador monocanal que esta posteado en la web de 90w (videorockola)


----------



## vvolk (Oct 1, 2011)

hola lo de la tierra ya lo entendi, pero tengo otra pregunta se puede ampliar el rango de frecuencia, dice que este maneja 45 asta 150. y quiero colocarle el bass extension de elector pero tiene un rango de 40 a 120, hacia donde debo dirigirme arriba o abajo con referencia del  valor de pote de 2K2.


----------

